# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Mujhe Tumse Muhabat Hai

## !! MUDASSIR !!

*MUJHE TUM SE MUHABAT HAI*


*Mujhe tum se mahobat hai
magar kahon kese?
han !
jab kabhi pholon ko pyar karo
chand ka intezar karo
hawa k saath chalo
pani se bat karo
tu jaan lena
Mujhe tum se mahobat hai
magar kahon kese?
han !
jab kabhi tanha udas betha hon
khayalon ki ure hoe aas betha hon
tumhe khabar tak na ho
tumhari har aik baat jaan betha hon
tu jaan lena
mujhe tum se mahobat hai
magar kahon kese?
apni har adat main badal dalon
tumhare liye apni shorat katal kar dalon
har shay ko bhola don main
jab tumhe samne bitha lon
tu jaan lena
mujhe tum se mahobat hai
magar kahon kese?
kabhi siitaron ki jagmagahat mai
kabhi jugno aon ki par par ahat mai
kabhi shama ki tar tar ahat mai
khud ko dubu don
tu jaan lena
mujhe tum se mahobat hai
magar kahon kese?
sahil ki dheliz pe
hawa ki har lakir par
kuch likh kar mita don
tum ko khud se chpa don
tu jaan lena
mujhe tum se mahobat hai
magar kahon kese?
kabhi has k bolon
kabhi dukh bhola don
kabhi unhi bethe bethe
khud ko saza don
tu jaan lena
mujhe tum se mahobat hai
magar kahon kese?
kabhi raha mai milo tu
aik jhalak dekh kar
gardan jhatka don
nafi mai sar ko hila don
tu jaan lena
mujhe tum se mahobat hai
magar kahon kese?
kabhi haste haste aanso baha don
kabhi roote roote tum ko dua don
phir apni baqi ratain
sajdon mai bita don
tu jaan lena
mujhe tum se mahobat hai
magar kahon kese?
duniya ki har nazar pe main chonko
tumhe har pal befikar dekhon
tumhe kar k abad sare dukh main jhelon
tumhare liye har musibat ko shelon
tu jaan lena
mujhe tum se mahobat hai
magar kahon kese?
gar duniya mai ho tum ko cahat kisi ki
apna sab kuch main us pe luta don
tumhare liye duago har dam
tumhari mahobat ko pukhra bana don
tu jaan lena 
mujhe tum se mahobat hai
magar kahon kese?
lo waqt-e-nazar a hi chala hai
lahad mai utarne ko kuch shame bacha hai
is lumhe main tum ko kia don
jab apni nekiyan tum ko baksh don
tu jaan lena
muje tum se mahobat hai
magar kahon kese?*

----------


## Abrar Ahmed

jab kabhi tanha udas betha hon
khayalon ki ure hoe aas betha hon
tumhe khabar tak na ho
tumhari har aik baat jaan betha hon
tu jaan lena
mujhe tum se mahobat hai
magar kahon kese?

Fantastic dear mudassir. Thanks for sharing that romantic poem.

----------


## loves intellegence

bohot khoobsurat hai...lovely...

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*Thanks bs aap ki nazar-e-karam hona chahey ku k soucho ke samandar main to pathar girtey rehte hain or alfaz bikharte rehte hain,*

----------


## villies

buhat bari hey.. bad mein parhonga  :Big Grin: .. thax for sharin

----------


## eastwast

bohot khoobsurat hai...lovely...

----------


## volvo

very nice and lovely...TFS... :Smile:

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*Thanks 4 like Volvo.*

----------

